# Mandala



## jonesfarm (Dec 26, 2011)

Do they ship to "North America"
I realize that they are shut down until the new year but I'd like to purchase direct if at all possible


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes they do.  What are you planning on ordering?  I love their stuff.


----------



## jonesfarm (Dec 26, 2011)

as soon as they open up in 2012
Satori, Krystalica and Ganesh


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 26, 2011)

I just grow a couple Satori f3 and loved the buzz and nice evening put you to bed smoke


----------



## Sol (Dec 26, 2011)

Ganesh caught my eye too. Never tried it but would love to watch, if you do. The writeup on Ganesh looks like a first class grow.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 26, 2011)

Have grown Ganesh. Nice soft sativa. Satori is in the grow right now. 7 more weeks.

Nice choice :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I just grow a couple Satori f3 and loved the buzz and nice evening put you to bed smoke



All the Satori that I have grown has been a "get up and get something done" kind of high.  I certainly have never considered it a "put you to bed smoke".  In fact, I do not even smoke it into the evening unless there is something I want to get done.  I am liking Point of No Return for an evening smoke.  Great taste, too.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 26, 2011)

Let this one go 14 weeks, that might have had something to do with it. Most go 10 weeks or so


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, I generally let mine go 10-12 weeks.  But I do like that up sativa high.  Nice to know that you can more of an indica high with more time with such an up strain.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't have a camera right now. but looking at the trichs in the eyclops they are about 10% clear/80% amber/5% black/5%broke off. So I think 14 is the max before you start loosing THC


----------



## lumpcore (Dec 27, 2011)

i started some ganesh last week - 5/5 germination and there is a triploid and a double plant.


----------

